# Confused with the site.



## pckouris (Oct 27, 2005)

How can I tell where I was in the site?
Do I have to remember where I was participating in a conversation or is there a "trail" of where I have been so I can go back to those people I have been discussing, more than several different topics?
I am lost and just do not know how to get around. Too confusing.


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2005)

If you click on the "Quick Links" link at the top of any page and then select "Subscribed Threads" this will pull up a list of all the conversations you have participated in or subscribed to.


----------

